# PS Vita an den PC anschliessen?



## Horde deadman (25. Januar 2012)

Schon klar das wird garantiert funktionieren aber meine Frage ist anders. Kann man die i-wie an den Rechner anschliessen so dass der Monitor von dem Rechner dann als Display bzw. Monitor von der Vita gilt sprich dass ich auf dem Monitor sehe was ich mache und Vita dann lediglich bzw. auch wie vorhin plus mit der Anzeige am Monitor angezeigt wird? Hab gehört da wird es kein HDMI geben aber wenn man die an ein PC anschliessen könnte un diesen als Zwischenweg zum Monitor benutzen wäre schon geil. Weisst da jemand was? Obs geht oder defenetiv nicht?


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Januar 2012)

20 Sekunden Suche mit Google und 10 Sekunden lesen im Wikipediaartikel liefert folgendes:


> Unlike the PSP (2000 and 3000), the PlayStation Vita will not support video output



auf deutsch: "nö, is nich"


----------



## Shaxul (25. Januar 2012)

Aus nem FAQ: 

*"Q: Do you have any plans to introduce a video output cable? Will PS Vita have HDMI output?*
A: No, PS Vita does not have a video output feature."

Ob das dann mittels HomeBrew, etc. nicht doch irgendwie machbar seind wird, kann dir bisher wohl niemand sagen.

edit: ah, da war einer schneller ^^


----------

